
Ask HN: How much do you make in Finland? - wannabefinn
I live in Portland, Oregon and have about 3 years of experience in full stack web. I&#x27;m thinking about moving to Helsinki, Finland to work for a start up, but have no idea what salary to ask for.
======
seikatsu
This shoud be helpful: [https://teleport.org/compare/portland-or-and-
helsinki/](https://teleport.org/compare/portland-or-and-helsinki/)

For salary distribution comparison deep dive:
[https://teleport.org/salaries/](https://teleport.org/salaries/)

And Helsinki salaries:
[https://teleport.org/cities/helsinki/salaries/](https://teleport.org/cities/helsinki/salaries/)

~~~
wannabefinn
Those look like excellent resources. Thank you!

------
dotti
I make about 3400 €/mo with 8 years of work experience as a software engineer,
though, not in that area where living expenses are more expensive.

What I have heard over the years is that, you should not accept anything under
2000 €/mo, someone how just graduated can ask for 2500 €/mo and 3500 €/mo is
comfortable income to live around Helsinki area

------
airbreather
More to the point, how many Big Macs or pints of beer can you buy with a weeks
pay.

~~~
wannabefinn
yes, lattes and pints of beer were my first concerns ;)

